# anyone heard of the NICE guidelines?



## sweetie pie (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope u all r well.  Its been a while from I have posted on ff as I am currently saving for our next round of tx. We began our journey in july 2011 with rfc amd had our 1 free go of icsi which resulted in a pregnanacy, unfortunitly our little bean left us at 8 weeks. We wanted to start again straight away but were held back due to lack if funds, so now we r due to receive r private letter with no funds to pay. A friend of mine done some diging and came up with NICE, an according to NICE women in northern ireland r entitiled to up to 3 free goes,now I first thought this was wrong because I read that the law had changed from 2 goes to one free go so my friend (who happens to work in health care) told me that this is rite but u have to fight the health board to get it. Has anyone ever heard of this r ever fought the health board to get more than one free go Really wud love to hear from any of u girls if u have been down this road. Many thanks xx xxx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sweetie pie,

As far as im aware NICE have reccommended that all couples should be entitled to three cycles, but it is the final decision of the board as to how many they offer, as it is only a guideline not a rule.  It was decided here a number of years ago to reduce the number of cycles to one so that more couples could benefit. 

I think thats why it varies so much in the UK, each board makes their own decision so someone living in a neighbouring board could get three while you get one.

As far as im aware the board will consider funding another cycle if something has gone wrong with your treatment, ie if you were not given right dose or a lab disaster or something like that. Even then its not an automatic second free cycle as we have seen on ff. 

There are regular petitions about it, but im not sure itll ever get better with the way things are in the nhs.

Good luck with your next go, whoever pays for it!!

Katie


----------

